# Vegueta, Peru



## Brian S (Aug 14, 2006)

I havent been doing much rock flipping here in Peru since my main purpose down here is to marry Nathaly, however I did go out and looked around Vegueta which is about 2 hours North of Lima along the coast.

When I first went for a walk I forgot to bring my camera which is always the time I find stuff it seems  
Anyway I found these scorpions under some trash near the beach. I put them in my cigarette box to take to the room for photos and one was making a meal of the other. I have no idea what species it is.



There are several kinds of True Spiders out in the desert and next to the coast


----------



## Brian S (Aug 14, 2006)

Another pic of the last spider


Here is a different species of scorpion. It is probably Hadruroides lunatus. It had a very bad attitude and almost got me.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 14, 2006)

They seem to have a taste for spiders


This is where most things were found. Its a place where people throw out trash. Surprisingly, the scorpions and other creatures seem to prefer hiding under trash than they do rocks. I never found a single scorpion under a rock.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 14, 2006)

Another scorp found during the trip along the coast


This is what I call the Peruvian version of the Collared Lizard. I have no idea what species it is but some get almost as large as our Collared lizards and are just as fast. The males have some nice coloring.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 14, 2006)

Here are the crabs that inhabit the beach


Nathaly is making a good partner for field trips and a very beautiful partner as well


----------



## zinto (Aug 14, 2006)

That first picture actually looks like a scorpion in the middle of a molt...I hope he made it!  Nice finds though!!


----------



## Aviculariinae (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Brian,

I was thinking it wasn,t you holding the crab LOL


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice! 
Check on the hillslopes north of Lima for Bothrops pictus!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 18, 2006)

Lelle, This was North of Lima. I couldnt find anything except when close to the beach. I guess it was just too dry and barren on the hills there. Here is the terrain. It makes Arizona deserts look like a rain forest LOL


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 18, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Lelle, This was North of Lima. I couldnt find anything except when close to the beach. I guess it was just too dry and barren on the hills there. Here is the terrain. It makes Arizona deserts look like a rain forest LOL


The Bothrops are not easy to find there but try perhaps further up on the hills.
I have a friend who lives in Lima, I will ask him for more advice on where to look for them if you are interested in looking for them.
Me and Sheri went to the inca ruins (cant remember the name) and it was pretty dry there


----------



## Brian S (Aug 18, 2006)

Lelle, You and Sheri should go back in November. I am planning to be there then and maybe we all could go someplace and kick over some rocks.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 18, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Lelle, You and Sheri should go back in November. I am planning to be there then and maybe we all could go someplace and kick over some rocks.


That would be fun but its not possible this year. 
I think the rainforest are priority number one for us but depending on time I sure would love to herp those slopes!


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 18, 2006)

The lizard is Microlophus peruvianus, a common species on the coast there.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 18, 2006)

I will be making many more trips there in the future so hopefully you 2 can meet me down there on one of the trips. We can all go to the jungle part. Thats where all the good stuff is


----------



## MarknMiami (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I'm certainly up for the peruvian jungle...I've been wanting to explore that jungle since I was a little kid....We defo need to make plans for that in the future.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, lets go to the jungle!!!


----------



## geopet (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it an open invite? I've been planning a trip to Machu Pichu (I don't know the spelling) maybe in late November. Either there or Ecuador. . I want to see some wild Acanthoscurria sp.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess if you want to come down thats fine with me


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 24, 2006)

how'd you catch that collared lizard??  all the lizards around my house are quick as lightning!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 25, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> how'd you catch that collared lizard??  all the lizards around my house are quick as lightning!


It wasnt easy believe me. The ones I caught I found in the morning before they had a chance to warm up much. I would lift a rock and catch it as it was taking off. I did end up with a few broken tails though LOL


----------

